# Freckle in eye



## luluthecat (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi,

our 5 year old cat Lulu has a freckle on the iris of her right eye that has been slowly developing over the last year. We didn't really pay attention to it, but when I compared a few pictures this evening, I got worried. We had a Vet routine checkup last November, but it wasn't detected back then.

We're going to the vet ASAP, but I hoped you could share with me what you think this is...

Thanks!
Al

Here are some pictures:

April 06









October 06









February 07









March 07


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

I would be really interested to hear what your vet has to say.
One of my cats Smeagle has this, but she has had it for as long as I can remember, I don't think it has grown. It has never made me concerned, and her eye seems fine.


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

Maggie has a brown area on one eye. It started out about that big when she was maybe 12, can't remember exactly. My vet examined her at that time and said it was common and had to do with age. He gave it a name, but I can't remember what it was. He said it's not a "growth", just pigmentation, and not a danger to the cat. Funny how in all these years I've never seen one on another cat.

Anyway, Maggie's spot has very slowly expanded in size over the years and now (she's 22) it covers over half of her eye, including the pupil.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

I will keep an eye on Smeagle over time then for sure. She is only 4 this year, and she has had it for as long as I can remember.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

lulu...I would definitely get that checked out. It's likely nothing, but it could be an indication of eye disease or tumor. Better to have it turn out to be nothing...


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

Doodlebug, you're so right. I'm sorry if I gave the impression that it's nothing to bother about. Just because it looks like what my cat has doesn't mean it's the same thing! I would certainly get it looked at, too --- after all, that's what I did when Maggie's spot first appeared.


----------

